# cool mmorpg FlyFF



## entrana (Apr 3, 2008)

have any of u tried this game flyff. its really a good mmorpg u guys shud join me post here if u join i can help u


----------



## hullap (Apr 3, 2008)

ive alresy played it ,
and believe me it ROCKS.
but as it doesnt suppot linux  any i didnt want to get my hands dirty with WINE
i didnt try it on linux


----------



## entrana (Apr 5, 2008)

cmon wont anyone else join


----------



## entrana (Apr 7, 2008)

join guys cmonnn


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

dude maybe there r no more FlyFF fans


----------



## radonryder (Apr 7, 2008)

just started playing wow today...sorry maybe sumtime in the near future...
From what iv read about it the game rocks...


----------



## cyberpyrate (Apr 8, 2008)

radonryder said:


> just started playing wow today...sorry maybe sumtime in the near future...
> From what iv read about it the game rocks...



where do u play wow.whick server i mean


----------



## entrana (Apr 8, 2008)

err wow sucks its very very lame. i quit it long time ago. i played it original when i was in philippines. dam 17$ per month and the game was sooo boring cmon join flyff


----------



## cyberpyrate (Apr 9, 2008)

i am on dataone home 500.whats the usage per hour like?


----------



## entrana (Apr 9, 2008)

err like less than 10mb per hour i guess


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 9, 2008)

> err like less than 10mb per hour i guess


Sounds quite low. Did you try Raids or does WoW even have that concept. EQ has raids where 64 players get in one huge group to decimate one target. I seriously doubt that parties like that would finish in 10 MB /hr.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 9, 2008)

Whats system requirement for FlyFF


----------



## hullap (Apr 9, 2008)

CPU PentiumIII 800MHZ
RAM 128MB 
VGA Geforce 2mx 200 32mb-64mb


*flyff-wiki.gpotato.com/index.php/System_Requirements


----------



## cyberpyrate (Apr 10, 2008)

ok downloaded and patched. which server and do we have a guild


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 10, 2008)

Guys you can also try Maplestory. It's a really cool 2D MMORPG, and its coming to India this year. I'm very active in MapleStory Global, and I'm looking forward to meet people from India there.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2008)

looks kewl, will try it today


----------



## entrana (Apr 10, 2008)

join in server mia post here ur character name and playing time ill help u out. im not rich enough for a guild yet

also my names are Enthraller1-5 i.e Enthraller1, Enthraller2 etc


----------



## entrana (Apr 11, 2008)

anyone?
cyberpyrate post here ur name and playing times


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

^^i will downlaod this tonigh (my HDD gone kaput), could u plese give me a brief review abt the game ?


I really liked the characters in this game, its like Kingdom hearts


----------



## entrana (Apr 11, 2008)

u played kingdom hearts sweet kh is my favourite ps2 game. the game is very good BUT its a long term game which basically means u wont have all the fun all in the beginning. it doesnt mean the game is boring or it sucks but its gonna take a long time to reach to a good level. the game is fun over all and theres a lot of people playing so its pretty good.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

sounds intersting, i will post my nick here when downloaded


----------



## entrana (Apr 12, 2008)

also i wud mostly be playing Enthraller4 or Enthraller6 so message me there


----------



## entrana (Apr 12, 2008)

join mia server ok . after that u can join any subserver


----------



## entrana (Apr 14, 2008)

no more joiners?


----------



## hullap (Apr 14, 2008)

ill try to run that game on wine


----------



## entrana (Apr 14, 2008)

...


----------



## radonryder (Apr 15, 2008)

k...sorry guys...I got distracted with rf online......well wow  was interesting but leveling up is way to slow.....even on high rate...plus it gets quite boring after a while....
I play on woscape.......cot chars on all the servers....think i'll start downloading flyff now.....
if any of u see a char with names like raz***..eg-raddzy,razm,...
that'll be me^^.so if u see me say hi^^....


----------



## entrana (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for joining


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

I will download this game tomorrow, what is it's approx size


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

700mb ~

wth 
mb = MB here


----------



## entrana (Apr 15, 2008)

not that big. cmon guys we need more indians in this game ithink im the only one


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

so all others are Koreans


----------



## entrana (Apr 15, 2008)

no, its not a korean mmorpg. more of a us mmo most are europeans and americans. only people frmo asia are filipinos and malaysians


----------



## entrana (Apr 17, 2008)

so did ANYONE join yet??


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

torrents are slow as hell, whole night it was 5-6KBpsl


----------



## entrana (Apr 17, 2008)

why  u geting from torrents, u can download and use a download manager!!


----------



## cyberpyrate (Apr 18, 2008)

sorry my bb went for a couple o days.

char name is cyberpyrate

erratic gaming hours


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2008)

70% downloaded


----------



## entrana (Apr 18, 2008)

u joined server mia right?


----------



## webgenius (Apr 18, 2008)

Guys, can anyone please post the bandwidth it cosnumer per hour for playing????

I'm on Dataone Home500 plan. Can't risk too much of bandwidth.


----------



## cyberpyrate (Apr 18, 2008)

yes mia

lvled to 10


----------



## entrana (Apr 18, 2008)

badnwith is not more than 5-10mb per hour
cyberpyrate when do u play, and ur name is cyberpyrate?


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2008)

hopefully i will join tonight


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2008)

yay visio159 is my id 

but the game displays cannot connect to network when i login


----------



## entrana (Apr 19, 2008)

that happpens sometimes what i do is restart the client or reconnect with my internet


----------



## cyberpyrate (Apr 19, 2008)

ya my name is cyberpyrate

erratic and not-so-frequent playing hours at the moment due to ongoing eng. entrance exams


----------



## entrana (Apr 19, 2008)

i type ur name and it says doesnt exist


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2008)

does my name exists ?


----------



## cyberpyrate (Apr 20, 2008)

try Cyberpyrate


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

the network problem is persistent, tried disabling firewall too


----------



## entrana (Apr 20, 2008)

it happens to me on mornings. i try to restart client relog internet and stuff. dunno why its not working for u though


----------



## entrana (Apr 21, 2008)

hey cyber how ocme ur never online


----------



## cyberpyrate (Apr 22, 2008)

man i am a level 16 mage now
wouldnt happen if i was never online.

ok tell me a time ill be there and add u


----------



## entrana (Apr 22, 2008)

im almost online everyime im on at
Enthraller4
and
Enthraller6


----------



## entrana (Apr 23, 2008)

cyberpyrate has joined anyone else wanna join?


----------



## hullap (Apr 24, 2008)

let me  see

ill try to run  it on wine and see


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

^^it simply doesnt work on wine


----------



## entrana (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah it doesnt


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^it simply doesnt work on wine


anyone tried it on cedega?


----------



## casanova (Apr 28, 2008)

Downloaded it last night.

Will start playing from tonight. I hope it works on Vista.

Will post my nick after I start


----------



## entrana (Apr 28, 2008)

guys may not be able to play this week my pc is kinda busted the monitor display aint showing up i wonder what really happened anyways still we need mroe people to join flyff.


----------



## casanova (Apr 29, 2008)

Installed the game. Created a id on Mia cluster 1.
Character Name :SeductiveHunter
Nick: Frozen_Nova

But the bad part, once I start the game and give my credentials, it shows that notice and the game closes in some 20 seconds.


----------



## entrana (May 1, 2008)

sorry guys pc still kinda busted
about that notice thats maintainance on thursdays i think its around err 12pm


----------



## entrana (May 6, 2008)

no one else?


----------



## icebags (May 10, 2008)

hi, i just came to see this thread today . 

yah flyff is a cool game indeed, my first and only mmorpg till now. i m playing it for 2 yrs now , so if anyone seeking any info , can ask me straight ahead.

my stronghold is in aibatt(second oldest after lawolf) server, but i played some other servers as well.

^_^


----------



## entrana (May 13, 2008)

awww u shud have joined in mia instead
and my pc is still for repairing. the guy said it shud come in about err 2 days so i have my fingers crossed and until then im being bored to DEATH


----------



## icebags (May 14, 2008)

lol , i wont disappoint u . come to play when ur pc is fixed. 

when i joined the game there were only 2 servers , lawolf and aibatt. then came mushpoie and few months later mia. lol it used to be such big events when new servers were added back then.

i made an in game mail to u. >.>


----------



## entrana (May 14, 2008)

k but im in mia and ur in other servers how did u mail me exactly?


----------



## icebags (May 14, 2008)

ummm i just mailed. i mailed to cyberpirate as well, but seems the 2 never come online.


----------



## entrana (Jun 21, 2008)

yay my pc is back!! and im back as well!!


----------



## entrana (Jun 25, 2008)

so anyone else coming on


----------

